

Tab Groups: Firefox 6.0.1 - gabea
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/6.0.1/whatsnew/

======
gabea
I wonder if there is any increase or decrease on memory efficiency when using
tab groups. Anyone with some technical specs or analysis on this who would
like share. I think it would be great to know.

